# Supercomputing on FreeBSD



## falkman (Dec 6, 2011)

Anybody familiar with supercomputing on FreeBSD? Last time I checked, InfiniBand support didn't exist. I'm somewhat in the mood to make a little cluster with InfiniBand to start making a driver for FreeBSD. Perhaps there's a better protocol to use that FreeBSD supports, or I should look at instead of InfiniBand?

I just want to make this open discussion for the development of FreeBSD for use in supercomputing, or just powerful cluster computing.

-Brandon


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 7, 2011)

FreeBSD already supports Infiniband, it's just not being built by default - you need to add 
	
	



```
WITH_OFED=1
```
 to /etc/src.conf.


----------



## falkman (Dec 7, 2011)

Ahh... thanks. I should have researched that properly by looking at options/source. I just read some (outdated) articles about it before.

Oh well... time to build one mean FreeBSD building cluster for clang.

-Brandon


----------



## Adrculda (Jun 26, 2012)

trasz@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD already supports Infiniband, it's just not being built by default - you need to add
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In what *v*ersion is this feature available????
I'm looking for Infiniband (IPoIB) support for pfSense 2.1 which is still a beta at this point, but getting closer to being an official release


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2012)

As far as I know it's only available on 9.0. It may be backported to 8.x in the future but I'm not sure about that.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/InfiniBand


----------

